
Show HN: Revibes, the good vibes network (that wasn't launched) - arisAlexis
https://github.com/arisAlexis/revibes-server
======
arisAlexis
I have spent almost one year coding it as a side project. I like programming
and the idea so I first started the project, implemented a ridiculous amount
of features and then decided it is not suitable as a startup-for-profit
project.

